# Τη Καλλίστη



## nickel (May 7, 2008)

Τα ήτα του τίτλου διαβάζονται με υπογεγραμμένη.

Ο τίτλος θα μπορούσε να είναι _*Ἡ Καλλίστη των Ὀτεντόντοι*_ (sic, τῷ ὄντι). Η Καλλίστη (ντε λα Γραμμάτικα), αν δεν το γνωρίζετε ήδη, είναι η κυρία (ή μήπως κύριος;) που υπογράφει την πολυτονισμένη στήλη στο _Πρώτο θέμα_ της Κυριακής. Κάποιοι που είμαστε πιο μέσα στα πράγματα υποψιαζόμαστε ότι πρόκειται για γνωστό μονοτονιστή, ο οποίος, με υπερβολές όπως _καταῤῥίψει_, _δῆλα δὴ_, _μή πως_ (για την ακρίβεια, «μὴ πὼς» γράφει, χωρίς λόγο, αλλά εκεί θα κολλήσουμε;), επιδιώκει να τρομάξει τους ελάχιστους νοσταλγούς του πολυτονικού.

Στην επιφυλλίδα της (ένθετο _Η ζωή μας_) της Κυριακής 27/4/08 (σελ. 19), η Καλλίστη θυμήθηκε τον Γιάννη Χάρη, που της τα είχε σούρει τον περασμένο Γενάρη, και μαζί μ’ αυτόν θυμήθηκε τους _10 μύθους για την ελληνική γλώσσα_ (θα ανοίξω με την ευκαιρία χωριστό νήμα). Και κλείνει τη σχετική αναφορά ως εξής: «Λίγο παρακάτω, ἐκθειάζεται ἡ λεκτικὴ ὑπεροχὴ —ἄκουσον, ἄκουσον— τῶν Κάφρων, τῶν Ὀτεντόντοι καὶ τῶν Παπούα».

Διαβάζοντας σήμερα την επιφυλλίδα, με κατέκλυσε χείμαρρος ερωτημάτων:
1. Γιατί ονομαστική του πληθυντικού; Γιατί όχι έστω Οτεντόντι, ας πούμε;
2. Γιατί Οτε-;
3. Γιατί –ντοι;
4. Γιατί ψιλή;
5. Πού γράφει τέτοιο πράγμα το άρθρο της Κακριδή-Φερράρι; (Αυτό είναι το σοβαρό παράπτωμα κι ας σχολιάζω άλλα για το φαιδρό της υπόθεσης.)

Οι *Οτεντότοι*, αν δεν τους ξέρετε, είναι μια φυλή πυγμαίων της Νότιας Αφρικής που τους ονόμασαν έτσι (Hottentot στα αγγλικά) από την ολλανδική λέξη Huttentut — λέξη που, σύμφωνα με τους χρονικογράφους του 17ου αιώνα, χρησιμοποιούσαν οι Ολλανδοί για τους τραυλούς, επειδή οι Χοϊχόι (έτσι τους λένε σήμερα) μιλούν με εκείνο το περίεργο πλατάγισμα της γλώσσας (click language, σχετικό βιντεάκι στο τέλος, αλλά ας μην το δουν όσοι πιστεύουν ότι ο πρώτος άνθρωπος ήταν Έλληνας).

Η ορθογραφία της λέξης, πριν από την απλοποίηση, ήταν *Ὁττεντότοι*, με μια δασεία νά! Και καθώς την επιβεβαίωνα στον Δρανδάκη έπεσα πάνω στο αριστουργηματικό (φροϊδικό) λήμμα *οτττεντοτισμός* για είδος τραυλισμού. Ναι, έτσι, με τρία ταυ (και δασεία, πάντα).

Παρακαλούνται οι κύριοι που γράφουν τα προγράμματα πολυτονισμού να προσθέσουν στη βάση τους τη λέξη _Ὁττεντότος_ και, με την ευκαιρία, ας βάλουν και το _ἱστολόγιο_ και την _ἱστοσελίδα_ (επιφυλλίδα της 27/1/08) να μην εκθέτουν το φίλο μας τον κρυπτομονοτονιστή με το όνομα Καλλίστη.


----------



## Katalexi (May 7, 2008)

Μια και ανασύρατε τους Οτεντότους, επιτρέψτε μου να φέρω με τη σειρά μου στην επιφάνεια τη θλιβερή ιστορία της Αφροδίτης των Οτεντότων (The Hottentot Venus), μιας νεαρής στεατοπυγικής Αφρικανής, της Σάρας Μπάαρτμαν, που έγινε έκθεμα στο Λονδίνο και το Παρίσι από το 1810 ως το θάνατό της το 1815. Τις ανατριχιαστικές λεπτομέρειες της ιστορίας της μπορείτε να τις διαβάσετε στη Wikipedia.







Παρεμπιπτόντως και αν δεν κάνω λάθος, *steatopygous, στεατοπυγική* (δηλ. με άφθονο στέαρ, λίπος, στους γλουτούς) είναι μια λέξη που επινόησε ο Δαρβίνος και χρησιμοποίησε στην _Καταγωγή του ανθρώπου_ (1871) για να περιγράψει τις γυναίκες της φυλής των Οτεντότων.
_With many Hottentot women the posterior part of the body projects in a wonderful manner; they are steatopygous._

Αν σας κατέστρεψα το φαιδρόν του νήματος με τα παραπάνω, σας προτρέπω να διαβάσετε το _Χειρόγραφο ανωνύμου ημιμαθούς_ στο Βήμα για να αποκατασταθεί η καλή σας διάθεση.


----------



## oublexis (May 7, 2008)

Katalexi said:


> Αν σας κατέστρεψα το φαιδρόν του νήματος με τα παραπάνω, σας προτρέπω να διαβάσετε το _Χειρόγραφο ανωνύμου ημιμαθούς_ στο Βήμα για να αποκατασταθεί η καλή σας διάθεση.






Αι μεταξύ των συμφοιτητριών μου *καλλίπυγοι* Ρούλαι, αντικείμενα του πόθου των υπολοίπων επτά αρρένων συμφοιτητών του έτους μου, ήσαν ερωτικώς ανύπαρκτοι δι' εμέ, ενώ αντιθέτως μνημειώδεις στύσεις μοι εδαψίλευσαν η *στεατοπυγική* Καλλιρρόη, η μακρύρρινος Αμαλία και η αιδιοφθειροβριθής Ευτέρπη.

Κόλαση! Όλα τα λεφτά...


----------



## nickel (Jul 20, 2008)

Όποτε το θυμάμαι, πηγαίνω και διαβάζω τα πιο πρόσφατα κατορθώματα της Καλλίστης. Απολαμβάνω το πολυτονικό της, το οποίο βεβαίως βγαίνει με τον Πολυτονιστή κάποιας Ματζέντα, αφήνοντας πίσω του ουκ ολίγα λάθη: ἐπιλέγει νὰ μοιραστεῖ τὴ ζωὴ *τῆς* μ’ ἕναν ἄντρα (175), τὀ ὀργιῶδες παρασκήνιο *τὴς* τονικῆς μεταῤῥύθμισης τοῦ ’82 (174).

Απολαμβάνω τις αρχαιοπρεπείς μετοχές της δίπλα στις λανθασμένες της δημοτικής —_μονίμως διεγηγερμένοι αστέρες_ (176), αλλά και *_σκαρφίζοντας ευφυολογήματα_ (174)— ή το εκδημοτικισμένο _αντρωνυμικά_. Απολαμβάνω και τις τηλεοπτικές φαιδρότητες (176) που μεταφέρει, αλλά μου ανεβαίνει η πίεση όταν πλασάρει θεωρίες για τη γλώσσα.

Έτσι, στο φύλλο 174 (της 22/6) κλαίει και οδύρεται που με τη συνωμοσία των μονοτονιστών χάθηκε η δασεία και καταντήσαμε να λέμε _αντιηλιακό_ αντί για _ανθηλιακό_. Πού να της πεις για τον _αντήλιο_ των Ιώνων, τους _αντήλιους δαίμονες_, τα _αντήλια των αλόγων_ και την _αντηλιά_ — που όλα προηγήθηκαν των μονοτονιστών. Ίσως να έχει δίκιο που διαμαρτύρεται για λόγου της, που όλο και ξεχνάει καμιά δασεία. Ξεχνάει ότι ο _όρος_ (175) θέλει δασεία (_εφ’ όρου ζωής_), αλλά ίσως να φταίει ο πολυτονιστής που τον μπέρδεψε με το βουνό. Και δασεία θέλει επίσης η _Έλενα_ (176), όπως και η _Ελένη_ (αλλά ο πολυτονιστής μόνο τη δεύτερη ξέρει).

Προσπαθεί στο τέλος να μας πει η Καλλίστη ότι, να, οι ξένοι «διατηρούν την πάτρια ορθογραφία» (ενώ εμείς φτιάχνουμε πλέον τέρατα σαν το _αντιηλιακό_ αντί για _ανθηλιακό_) και μας δίνει μερικά παραδείγματα (συγγνώμη, άλλο πολυτονικό δεν αντέχω να μεταφέρω, μονοτονίζω το παράθεμα):

Η δάσυνση των ελληνικών λέξεων διατηρήθηκε σε όλες τις λατινογενείς γλώσσες ως Η: ιστορία - history, αρμονία - harmony, ορίζων - horizon, ως RH: ραψωδία - rhapsody, ρόμβος - rhomber (sic), αλλά και ως S: υπέρ - super, αλάτι - salt, ερπετό (όφις) - serpent κ.ά.

Να παραβλέψω το μπέρδεμα με τις «συγγενείς» λέξεις (cognates) — τα _αλάτια_ και τα _ερπετά_ έχουν κοινές ρίζες με τις λατινικές λέξεις, δεν τα πήραν από τα ελληνικά. Το προηγούμενο όμως τι το ήθελε, για τις λατινογενείς γλώσσες; Οι γείτονές μας, οι Ιταλοί, που λένε _storia_, _armonia_, _orizzonte_,_ rapsodia_, _rombo_, αγράμματοι κι αυτοί;

_Αφ_’ όλα αυτά, κατάλαβα ότι θα πρέπει να λέω και _εφθήμερο_ και _ανθαρματικά_ και _πενθέξι_ άλλα σαν αυτά για να δείξω ότι ξέρω τις δασυνόμενες.


----------



## sarant (Jul 20, 2008)

Συνονόματε, με βρισκεις να φτιάχνω βαλίτσες για το λιγγρονήσι και με προκατακλυσμιαίο ιντερνέτι γιατί το dsl δεν δουλεύει, αλλά υπόσχομαι πως όταν γυρίσω θα σου το κλέψω το σημείωμά σου στεγνά (ή στυγνά).


----------



## danae (Jul 20, 2008)

nickel said:


> _Αφ_’ όλα αυτά, κατάλαβα ότι θα πρέπει να λέω και _εφθήμερο_ και _ανθαρματικά_ και _πενθέξι_ άλλα σαν αυτά για να δείξω ότι ξέρω τις δασυνόμενες.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 20, 2008)

nickel said:


> Η δάσυνση των ελληνικών λέξεων διατηρήθηκε σε όλες τις λατινογενείς γλώσσες ως Η: ιστορία - history, αρμονία - harmony, ορίζων - horizon, ως RH: ραψωδία - rhapsody, ρόμβος - rhomber (sic), αλλά και ως S: υπέρ - super, αλάτι - salt, ερπετό (όφις) - serpent κ.ά.


Πλάκα έχει επίσης και η ρωσική γλώσσα η οποία, αν και μη λατινογενής, άλλοτε διατηρεί τη δασύτητα (με το αρχικό *г*) κι άλλοτε όχι:
гармония (αρμονία), горизонт (ορίζων), гипер- (υπερ-), гипо- (υπο-), Гадес (Άδης), гало (άλως), галоген (αλογόνο - από το _αλς_ "άλας"), гетеро- (ετερο-), гимн (ύμνος), гипар (υπερβολικό παραβολοειδές - μέσω του _hypar_), гистерезис (υστέρηση), гистограмма (ιστόγραμμα), гифа (hypha - από το _υφή_ "ύφανση"), гифема (ύφαιμα), годо- (οδο-), голо- (ολο-), гомео- (ομοιο-), гомо- (ομο-), гормон (ορμόνη - μέσω του _hormone_ από το _ορμώ_)
αλλά
история (ιστορία). 

Γενικότερα το αρχικό *h* των λατινικών λέξεων αποδίδεται με αρχικό *г*:
габитет (habitat), Гавана (Havana), Голландия (Holland), госпиталь (hospital), гумоген (humogen), гунн (Hun), гусар (hussar)




nickel said:


> _Αφ_’ όλα αυτά, κατάλαβα ότι θα πρέπει να λέω και _εφθήμερο_ και _ανθαρματικά_ και _πενθέξι_ άλλα σαν αυτά για να δείξω ότι ξέρω τις δασυνόμενες.


Και να λες επίσης και _επέτος_ (αντί _εφέτος_) για να δείξεις ότι ξέρεις επίσης και τις μη δασυνόμενες (_ἔτος_).


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2008)

Πήρα πάλι τη δόση μου από την κυριακάτικη στήλη της. Και αυτή τη φορά η Καλλίστη στρέφει τα πυρά της ενάντια στις κυρίες που έγραψαν το _Το λέμε σωστά; Το γράφουμε σωστά;_ και τα βάζει με τα άκλιτα που γράφονται με μία λέξη, και ειδικότερα το _επιτόπου_ (που δεν είναι και καμιά δική τους πρόταση).

Η Καλλίστη δεν καταφεύγει σε τέτοιες εκπτώσεις. Γράφει *ἐφ’ ὅσον* (λίγο πιο κάτω από το «επιμεληθέν εκ δύο μελών» και στην ίδια γραμμή με την «καλοσύνη» — οποία παραχώρηση στη δημοτική!) και, αμέσως αποκάτω (Χριστέ μου, τι θα άκουγα αν έβλεπε το «αποκάτω» μου), γράφει *καθ’ ὄλου* (ναι, με ψιλή και οξεία, που είναι λάθος του πολυτονιστή, μόλις το τέσταρα). Να πω ότι το _καθόλου_ μάς παραδίδεται σαν μία λέξη ήδη στα κείμενα των αρχαίων, αλλά κυρίως ότι, αν το γράψουμε με δύο λέξεις, δίνουμε έμφαση στη σημασία που είχε στους αρχαίους: γενικά και όχι ουδαμώς.


----------



## sarant (Aug 20, 2008)

Η Καλλίστη αν θυμάμαι καλά γράφει με δύο λέξεις και το "δηλαδή" (= δήλα δη), αν και δεν πρωτοτυπεί -κι ο Κουκουλές έτσι τόγραφε. Το καθόλου είναι χοντρό λάθος όμως γιατί και στα αρχαία όπως λες αλλά και όλοι οι καθαρευουσιάνοι το γράφαν με μία λέξη, είτε με τη σημερινή σημασία είτε με την παλιότερη π.χ. ο Ν. Πολίτης. Αλλά τιμωρεί ο Θεός, βλέπεις, την ύβρη. Θέλησε να γράψει δίλεξο το καθόλου, της βγήκε η ψιλή, ανεξίτηλη απόδειξη ότι το πολυτονικό της είναι γιαλαντζί, ετοιματζίδικο.

Ασχετο με τόνους και πνεύματα, αυτό το "επιμεληθέν" δεν είναι λιγάκι σολοικισμός; Σαν να λέγαμε "επεξεργασθέν υπό...";


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2008)

sarant said:


> Ασχετο με τόνους και πνεύματα, αυτό το "επιμεληθέν" δεν είναι λιγάκι σολοικισμός; Σαν να λέγαμε "επεξεργασθέν υπό...";



Εμ, γιατί νομίζεις ότι το διάλεξα; Από ολόκληρο το κείμενο, αυτό είναι το πιο απολαυστικό. Και _επιμεληθέν_ και _εκ_. Αλλά βεβαίως με κέρδισε στο τέλος που έκανε τον καβγά για το _επιτόπου_ σερβίροντας το _καθ' όλου_.


----------



## sarant (Sep 14, 2008)

Και:
http://www.avgi.gr/NavigateActiongo.action?articleID=407725


----------



## crystal (Sep 14, 2008)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Πριν από μήνες, στο αποκορύφωμα της κρίσης με τη Μακεδονία, θυμάμαι στον Σαμαρά σε τηλεοπτική συνέντευξη να επαναλαμβάνει το ίδιο επιχείρημα - λέγοντας, μάλιστα, πως το είχε χρησιμοποιήσει με επιτυχία για να μεταπείσει τους Ευρωπαίους το ΄91...


----------



## sarant (Sep 14, 2008)

Kι εγώ τον είχα δει, αλλά φευγαλέα και δεν θυμόμουν πότε ακριβώς, γιαυτό και δεν το ανέφερα.


----------



## Elena (Sep 14, 2008)

sarant said:


> Kι εγώ τον είχα δει, αλλά φευγαλέα και δεν θυμόμουν πότε ακριβώς, γιαυτό και δεν το ανέφερα.



:) Εγώ το βρίσκω εξαιρετικά σικάτο επιχείρημα, πάντως. Μου αρέσει και, μια και δεν νομίζω ότι προέρχεται από Έλληνα (εθνικιστή ή μη), λέω να το ψάξω λίγο περισσότερο. 


Θα ήθελα πολύ να δω τι ακριβώς έχει γράψει ο Καργάκος, αλλά να μια απάντηση που βρήκα πριν από μήνες:

http://au.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080328203751AAh5I54


----------



## sarant (Sep 14, 2008)

Σικάτο επιχείρημα όπου σε μια χώρα υπαγορεύουν άλλοι ποιο όνομα να πάρει και ποιο να μην πάρει, υπάρχει, αλλά δεν είναι της Βρετανίας. Στην Αυστρία, απαγορεύτηκε (μετά τον 2ο ΠΠ μάλλον) να πάρει το όνομα Γερμανία και τα παράγωγά του.


----------



## curry (Sep 15, 2008)

Elena said:


> Θα ήθελα πολύ να δω τι ακριβώς έχει γράψει ο Καργάκος



Αυτό το βιβλίο βρίσκεται στα χέρια μου αλλά ποιος ξέρει πού είναι θαμμένο (μας είχε βάλει μια καθηγήτρια να το αγοράσουμε στο λύκειο, στο "πρώτο κύμα μακεδονικού παροξυσμού"). Θα ψάξω να το βρω σήμερα-αύριο, μήπως ανακαλύψω το σχετικό απόσπασμα, εκτός αν κάποιος άλλος το έχει πιο πρόχειρο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2008)

Και ερχόμαστε στο (προ)τελευταίο κατόρθωμα της Καλλίστης, φύλλο 186. Ετούτο εδώ δεν αντέχω να το μεταφέρω σε πολυτονικό, και σε μονοτονικό θα το αδικήσω, θα είναι σαν να κάνω ραδιοφωνική περιγραφή της Τζοκόντας.






Τι να πρωτοθαυμάσει κανείς;

«τας προάλλας» (πλάκα κάνω, αναγνώστη, μην τσιμπάς)»; [αλλά η υπογεγραμμένη στο «τσιμπάς» δεν είναι πλάκα]
Τη δασεία πριν από τη Ρένα, και ακόμα περισσότερο, το αριστουργηματικής νοσηρότητας ἄῤῥηκτο;
Τη διαπίστωση ότι οι εκπρόσωποι του υποκόσμου μιλούσαν «όμορφα, διαυγή ελληνικά»; Μα κι ο Ριζοσπάστης, μέχρι πρόσφατα τουλάχιστον...
Ή το συμπέρασμα ότι μέσα στο ελληνικό DNA (δεν πά' να 'σαι και εκπρόσωπος του υποκόσμου) διασώζεται η πεποίθηση για το γλωσσικό συνεχές της ελληνικής; Να μπορούσε αυτό το έρμο το DNA να διασώζει και όλον αυτόν τον γλωσσικόν πλούτον, τας αιτιατικάς, τας υπογεγραμμένας και τας ψιλοδασείας, έτοιμοι θα ερχόμαστε σ' αυτόν τον κόσμο και δεν θα δεινοπαθούσαμε να τα μάθουμε ή να τα ξεμάθουμε...

Δε μου το βγάζετε από το μυαλό, αυτή είναι εγκάθετη των δημοτικιστών!


----------



## danae (Sep 23, 2008)

Εγώ θα ήθελα να την ακούσω αυτήν την Καλλίστη να προφέρει την όμορφη γλώσσα μας με την προφορά του χρυσού αιώνος του Περικλέους! Να άκουγα πώς προφέρεται αυτό το _Ρένα _με τη δασεία ή το _άρρηκτο _με την ψιλή και τη δασεία... Δεν μπορεί, κάτι θα θυμάται το ΔΝΑ της! 

Τι κρίμα να μη θυμάται το δικό μου ΔΝΑ τα αραβικά των προγόνων μου!


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2008)

danae said:


> Εγώ θα ήθελα να την ακούσω αυτήν την Καλλίστη να προφέρει την όμορφη γλώσσα μας με την προφορά του χρυσού αιώνος του Περικλέους!


Τι μου θύμισες... Που σε εκείνη την εκπομπή για τα μυστικά της ελληνικής γλώσσας, μιλούσαν και ξαναμιλούσαν για τις θεραπευτικές ιδιότητες που έχει η απαγγελία κειμένων της αρχαίας (η γνωστή κυρία Τζιροπούλου δεν έχει χρειαστεί να αλλάξει γυαλιά από τον καιρό που απαγγέλλει Όμηρο στην τάξη, μας είπε), και όλο και διάβαζαν ή απαγγέλλανε μερικούς στίχους από Όμηρο ή δεν θυμάμαι ποιον... πάντοτε με τη σημερινή προφορά!

Αναρωτιέμαι: κάνανε τον κόπο να ρωτήσουν κάποιον γιατρό για τις ευεργετικές ιδιότητες της απαγγελίας οποιουδήποτε κειμένου, οποιασδήποτε γλώσσας; (Στα πλεμόνια κυρίως, για τα μάτια δεν ξέρω.)


----------



## Elsa (Sep 23, 2008)

DNA = *D*εν *Ν*ογάω *Α*ρχαία;


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2008)

Στον πάτο της στήλης της Καλλίστης στο φύλλο του Πρώτου Θέματος της περασμένης Κυριακής (28/9/08), στην οποία στήλη η Καλλίστη επιτίθεται στο ΚΚΕ, όπως έχει κάθε δικαίωμα, βλέπω τους παρακάτω ορισμούς να αποδίδονται στο ΛΝΕΓ. Η δική μου έκδοση του ΛΝΕΓ δεν λέει τέτοια πράγματα. Έχετε εσείς τέτοια έκδοση του ΛΝΕΓ ή πρόκειται για αποκύημα της φαντασίας της Καλλίστης και σκόπιμη παραποίηση (για την οποία δεν έχει κανένα δικαίωμα);


----------



## danae (Oct 4, 2008)

Στο δικό μου, πάντως, η σελίδα 503 ξεκινάει από το λήμμα "διαφανής" και φτάνει στο "διαφήμιση". (Έχω την πρώτη επανεκτύπωση --Ιούλιος 1998). Και στο "διεθνισμός" (σελ. 509) λέει άλλα: 
"*διεθνισμός *(ο) η θεωρία σύμφωνα με την οποία πρέπει να επιδιώκεται η σύσφιξη των σχέσεων μεταξύ των λαών και η κατάργηση των επιμέρους εθνικών συμφερόντων ΑΝΤ. εθνικισμός. --*διεθνιστής *(ο), *διεθνίστρια *(η), *διεθνιστικός*, -ή, -ό, διεθνιστικά επίρρ. 
[ΕΤΥΜ. Η λ. μαρτυρείται από το 1893]."


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 5, 2008)

Ακριβώς όπως τα λέει η Δανάη είναι και το δικό μου, έχω την ίδια έκδοση. Τι μπορεί να κάνει το Κέντρο Λεξικολογίας, αν διαπιστωθεί ότι πρόκειται για σκόπιμη παραποίηση;


----------



## sarant (Oct 5, 2008)

Μια και βγήκε καινούργια Καλλίστη, να πω ότι τη βρίσκω κάπως πεσμένη, σαν να έχει στερέψει από υλικό. Τέλος πάντων, στο σημερινό λέει μεταξύ άλλων ότι η ελληνική γλώσσα είναι πλούσια και ακριβής κι έτσι αντί να κουράζεσαι και να ρωτάς "πότε φτάνει το πλοίο στο λιμάνι;" μπορείς να ρωτήσεις, λέει, "απλά: 'Πότε ελλιμενίζεται το πλοίο;'". Φανταστείτε τώρα άνθρωπο να πάει πρωί πρωί στον Πειραιά και να κάνει αυτή την ερώτηση!

Πάντως, το μηχανάκι μένει μηχανάκι. Στην πρώτη κιόλας αράδα, γράφει: _Το λέω και το φωνάζω, που λένε και οι φίλαθλοι, ότι..._ (ή κάτι ανάλογο). Και στο "που" έχει μια μεγαλοπρεπή κυματιστή περισπωμένη, από κείνες τις εμπειρίκειες, τόση με το συμπάθιο! Διότι ο καημένος ο πολυτονιστής, δεν ξέρει πού είναι αναφορικό το που και πού όχι.


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2008)

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει στερέψει από υλικό, γιατί δεν κυνηγά την επικαιρότητα. Σήμερα αναφέρεται σε «_πρόσφατη_ έρευνα που [με περισπωμένη] διεξήχθη για λογαριασμό του Ινστιτούτου Επικοινωνίας» — έρευνα του *2005*! Και, από τα αποτελέσματα της έρευνας, συγκράτησε ότι μόνο το 26% των ερωτηθέντων γνώριζε τη σημασία της λέξης «αναφανδόν» και ότι το 10% θεώρησε πως το «εύσημον» σημαίνει καλό σήμα (και προσθέτει «στο κινητό, ίσως;»). Η ερώτηση ήταν, βέβαια, κακοδιατυπωμένη, αφού σπάνια χρησιμοποιούμε το «εύσημον» στον ενικό. Το αστείο είναι ότι, στα αρχαία, εύσημος είναι, μεταξύ άλλων, και ο _ευκρινής_ ήχος. Το ηλίθιο είναι ότι τα ποσοστά αφορούν όλες τις ηλικίες. Και το εκνευριστικό είναι ότι πετάει μια κουτσουλιά και αφήνει τον αναγνώστη να νομίσει ότι κατά κάποιον τρόπο η έρευνα καταλήγει σε κάτι σαν το σχόλιο του Ράμφου που ακολουθεί, περί αφασίας της νέας γενιάς.

Αλλά, μετά την παραποίηση του ΛΝΕΓ, στη διαστρέβλωση των ευρημάτων της έρευνας θα έκανε πίσω;

Η παρουσίαση της έρευνας εδώ (Τα αποτελέσματα της έρευνας επικεντρώθηκαν στη κατάρριψη 6 «μύθων» που αποτέλεσαν και τα βασικά ευρήματά της), με λεπτομέρειες στα PDF. Η στήλη της Καλλίστης στο παρακάτω συνημμένο.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 6, 2008)

Έχει πολύ πλάκα η Καλλίστη (με καλό τρόπο το λέω). Πάντως, για να λέμε και του στραβού το δίκιο, το δικό μου ΛΝΕΓ στο λήμμα διεθνισμός (σ. 503), γράφει ακριβώς αυτό που λέει η Καλλίστη. Άρα, δεν υπάρχει παραποίηση. Έχω την Β' έκδοση, Κέντρο Λεξικολογίας, Αθήνα, 2002.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 6, 2008)

Διόρθωση:πολλή πλάκα...

Και μια υποσημείωση: τώρα που μπόρεσα να καθίσω και να διαβάσω αυτό το νήμα με την ησυχία μου, έριξα τόσο γέλιο που νομίζω ότι είναι πλέον και επισήμως το αγαπημένο μου. Πρέπει να του βάλουμε thumbs up.


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Πάντως, για να λέμε και του στραβού το δίκιο, το δικό μου ΛΝΕΓ στο λήμμα διεθνισμός (σ. 503), γράφει ακριβώς αυτό που λέει η Καλλίστη. Άρα, δεν υπάρχει παραποίηση. Έχω την Β' έκδοση, Κέντρο Λεξικολογίας, Αθήνα, 2002.


Άρα η παραποίηση της Καλλίστης περιορίζεται στον πολυτονισμό του κειμένου. Η παραποίηση του ορισμού του προλεταριακού διεθνισμού ανήκει αποκλειστικά στο ΛΝΕΓ.

Από τη Wikipedia:
Proletarian internationalism is a Marxist social class theory whose concept is that members of the working class should act in solidarity towards working people in other countries on the basis of a common class interest, rather than following their respective national governments.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 6, 2008)

H Wikipedia μαλλον [με περισπωμένη] καλά τα λέει, σύν τροφε... ;)


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 13, 2008)

Καλλίστη δεν έχει σήμερα; Που την περιμένω πώς και πώς.


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2008)

Να σας την ανεβάσουμε αν είναι να πάθετε στερητικό σύνδρομο. Αλλά δεν έχει χάζι αυτή τη φορά — αν εξαιρέσεις τον Ριβάλντο με μια δασεία δασύτερη από κόμη άφρο και την ψιλή στην _ευρηματικότητα_ (δυστυχώς, σύμφωνα με τον πολυτονιστή, ούτε το _εύρημα_ δεν παίρνει δασεία).


----------



## danae (Oct 13, 2008)

Το "στ' άρματα, στ' άρματα" γιατί είναι μία με ψιλή και μία με δασεία;


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2008)

danae said:


> Το "στ' άρματα, στ' άρματα" γιατί είναι μία με ψιλή και μία με δασεία;


Να ’σαι καλά, Δανάη, ούτε που πρόσεξα τον τίτλο. Απόλαυση! Γράφει, για όσους βαριούνται να κατεβάσουν το PDF:

Στ’ ἄρματα, στ’ ἅρματα, ἐμπρὸς στὸν ἀγώνα!

Όπως θα θυμάστε, το _άρμα_ (το όχημα) θέλει δασεία, αλλά το μεταγενέστερο _άρμα_, το όπλο (από το λατινικό arma), θέλει ψιλή. Ο πολυτονιστής ξέρει μόνο το αρχαίο και δασύνει. Δασύνει και τα δύο. Η Καλλίστη γνωρίζει τον κανόνα και διορθώνει. Αλλά ξεχνιέται και διορθώνει μόνο το πρώτο. Υποθέτω. Θα μπορούσε να λέει: Πάρτε τα όπλα, ανεβείτε στα άρματα μάχης και εμπρός στον αγώνα!


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 13, 2008)

Ναι, δυστυχώς με απογοήτευσε αυτή τη φορά η Καλλίστη, ούτε "πότε ελλιμενίζεται το πλοίο", ούτε "διαυγή και όμορφα Ελληνικά"...


----------



## sarant (Oct 19, 2008)

Και το σημερινό (19.10) σημείωμά της αδιάφορο είναι, με τον Χατζηνικολάου τα βάζει διότι κάνει "αντί-κληρική" πολεμική. Καμιά σχέση με γλωσσικά, μέχρι που βαρέθηκα να προσέξω αν είχε τα συνήθη λάθη.

Το πιο ενδιαφέρον, πέρα από κάτι δασείες σε ρο (στον τίτλο, Ράσο) και δασειοψιλές στο καταρρίπτει, είναι ακριβώς το "αντί-κληρική" (έτσι, τονισμένο). Ό,τι πρέπει για τη συλλογή του ΓΗΧάρη με το χωριστικό ενωτικό.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 20, 2008)

Εμένα αυτό που με συγκλόνισε στη σημερινή Καλλίστη είναι το "Ως τόσο...", δήλα δη, ωστόσο...


----------



## sarant (Oct 27, 2008)

Λερναία Καλλίστη:
http://83.149.104.2/~protothema/downloads/192zoi.pdf

και σύντομος σχολιασμός:
http://www.sarantakos.com/language/lernaiakal.html


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2008)

Εγώ θα ήθελα να καταθέσω κάποιες απορίες που θα πρέπει να σας έχουν γεννηθεί σε σχέση με αυτό το θέμα: Ποια είναι η επιστημονική ευθύνη του δημοσιογράφου που γεμίζει μια στήλη σε μια εφημερίδα μεγάλης κυκλοφορίας; Ο ίδιος ή ο αρχισυντάκτης του θεωρούν ότι μπορούν να μελανώνουν τις σελίδες τους με όποιο παραμύθι κυκλοφορεί στη γύρα (και κυκλοφορούν πολλά); Θα μπορούσαν να ανασύρουν από τη λήθη και την ανυποληψία το νερό του Καματερού και τη θαυματουργή φραπελιά, επειδή άνοιξαν ένα έντυπο του μακρινού παρελθόντος και είδαν κάτι που τους κίνησε το ενδιαφέρον; Αγνοεί η Καλλίστη τη συζήτηση που έχει γίνει για αυτό το θέμα; Είναι τόσο τεμπέλα (αγγλικά ισχυρίζεται ότι γνωρίζει, το ίντερνετ φαίνεται να το χρησιμοποιεί όταν τη βολεύει) που να μην ενδιαφέρεται να ψάξει το τόσο μεγάλο θέμα πέρα από το παμπάλαιο δελτίο; Πώς και δεν προσθέτει ούτε ένα «τότε» δίπλα στο στραβογραμμένο όνομα του Sculley; Δεν της κινεί την περιέργεια η τεράστια αυτή ανακάλυψη που λέει ότι μόνο η αρχαία ελληνική έχει την ποικιλία των δομών που είναι αναγκαία για την τροφοδότηση της σκέψης των υπολογιστών;

Αυτές είναι λίγες από τις πολλές απορίες που μπορούμε να διατυπώσουμε. Δύο τινά συμβαίνουν. Ή είναι δημοσιογράφοι του χειρίστου είδους (τεμπέληδες, ανορθόγραφοι όταν δεν ξέρουν να διορθώσουν ούτε τα λάθη του πολυτονιστή, αδιάφοροι για την τεκμηρίωση των γραφτών τους, αφόρητοι προχειρογράφοι) ή αναμασούν ψέματα ξεφωνημένα για να ικανοποιήσουν το νοσηρό ιδεολόγημα που κουβαλούν στο μυαλό τους.

Αμείβονται αυτοί οι κύριοι για να γεμίζουν στήλες των εφημερίδων με αυτές τις εμετικές αηδίες; Νομίζω ότι αρκετά μας διασκέδασε η Καλλίστη από τις στήλες του Πρώτου Θέματος και καιρός είναι να ξεκουμπιστεί αποκεί.

Και, αν δεν το καταλάβατε, θύμωσα.


----------



## sarant (Nov 9, 2008)

Η σημερινή Καλλίστη πάντως δεν έχει γλωσσικό θέμα, σχολιάζει τι είπαν στην τηλεόραση ο Πρέκας, ο Βαλλιανάτος (πριν το επεισόδιο που του στοίχισε την απόλυση) και η Αννίτα Πάνια.
Από γλωσσικής πλευράς, θα επισημάνω το υστερόγραφο, στο οποίο η Ρούλα απο την Κυψέλη παίρνει και δασεία στο ρο και περισπωμένη -φαντάζομαι στη γενική θα κάνει της Ρούλης;- και βέβαια "ο Αλβανός που έχεις σύμμαχό σου" παίρνει μια ξεγυρισμένη περισπωμένη στο που διότι, είπαμε, το μηχανάκι που βάζει τους τόνους δεν ξέρει να ξεχωρίσει το αναφορικό από το ερωτηματικό "που"

ΥΓ Πάντως, κι έτσι, οι Μαγεντιανοί θα έπρεπε να το αλλάξουν και να βάλουν προεπιλεγμένη τιμή την οξεία που είναι πολύ συχνότερη στο "που". Αν και κακώς τα γράφω αυτά γιατί μετά πώς θα εντοπίζω τους γιαλαντζί πολυτονιάτες;


----------



## Zazula (Jan 2, 2009)

sarant said:


> Στο σημερινό λέει μεταξύ άλλων ότι η ελληνική γλώσσα είναι πλούσια και ακριβής κι έτσι αντί να κουράζεσαι και να ρωτάς "πότε φτάνει το πλοίο στο λιμάνι;" μπορείς να ρωτήσεις, λέει, "απλά: 'Πότε ελλιμενίζεται το πλοίο;'". Φανταστείτε τώρα άνθρωπο να πάει πρωί πρωί στον Πειραιά και να κάνει αυτή την ερώτηση!


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, "πότε _φτάνει_ το πλοίο στο λιμάνι;" = "πότε _καταπλέει_ το πλοίο;" (που θα το καταλάβουν κι αρκετοί στον Πειραιά), ενώ "πότε _δένει_ το πλοίο στο λιμάνι;" = "πότε αράζει / _ελλιμενίζεται _/ προσορμίζεται το πλοίο;'" — έτσι δεν είναι; Αν υπογραμμίζεις την ακρίβεια της ελληνικής γλώσσας, δεν πρέπει να είσαι ακριβολόγος κι ο ίδιος;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 9, 2013)

nickel said:


> Θα μπορούσαν να ανασύρουν από τη λήθη και την ανυποληψία τη θαυματουργή φραπελιά, επειδή άνοιξαν ένα έντυπο του μακρινού παρελθόντος και είδαν κάτι που τους κίνησε το ενδιαφέρον;


Είδες για να τους δίνεις ιδέες; 
http://www.glikiazoi.gr/2013/04/09/%CE%97-%CE%B4%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%B1%CE%AF%CF%89%CF%83%CE%B7-%CF%84%CE%B7%CF%82-%CF%86%CF%81%CE%B1%CF%80%CE%B5%CE%BB%CE%B9%CE%AC%CF%82/


----------

